

Steve Jobs Screwed with apple - 0xshalaby

Couple of thoughts about Apple:
I love Apple but i think it's going down without steve, steve was apple's magic he always hade an idea then he started to convert it to real thing so he made Apple, but i think he didn't try to make apple dream without him thats why i think apple will be not the same.<p>what you think?
======
sambeau
Building one the biggest most exciting tech companies in the world is
'screwing'?

Or are you accusing him of ruining your day by dying of cancer?

Without a link I can't call this linkbait so I can only call you out for
attention seeking.

How about we just wait and see? It's still too early to call.

If it all goes pear-shaped at Apple you can be sure that many interesting and
innovative companies will rise from the spirit and talent-pool created there.

~~~
0xshalaby
Agree with you about waiting ... but i think you will not wait more than the
next WWDC to know if Apple will survive after Jobs or it's about time to Go
down Or Find the next Jobs to Run the company ... Just saying i hate to see
this company stop to INVENT.

------
coldtea
> _but i think he didn't try to make apple dream without him thats why i think
> apple will be not the same._

Well, Jobs said that he did prepare Apple to "dream without him". There are
guys there, like Ive, Cook, Eddy Cue, etc that have been in Apple for a
decade, working with Jobs. And tons of others, in lower ranks. They know what
to do.

That said, when there is just one man talking most of the decisions, it's can
be better than when the are 3 or 6 (and might disagree or have different
ambitions, etc).

But Apple will do just fine. At least for the next ten years or so (which is
like a century in computing).

People tend to forget that the iPod was created in 2001 and the iPhone in
2007. After 6 years. And they already demand a new "revolutionary product
category".

For one, I could care less if they make a revolutionary new product. It's not
like anybody else does. Let's see:

Microsoft: the same things they do since 1982. An OS, and office suite,
enterprise tools. Last product that was new and made any impact was XBox. And
that was just another console, comparable to Playstation etc, not some novel
twist on console (like the iPhone was to phones). The Surface is just a me-too
iPad with a bundled keyboard case, and it flanked in the market anyway.

Google: the last innovative thing they did was Search and Gmail. All other
stuff is me too. Android is an iOS/iPhone copycat (the first Android phone
appeared one year later than the iPhone, and Android concept designs shown
just pre-iPhone were all like the BS phones of the time, with keyboard, small
screen etc). In anyway, Android can be better in some ways, worse in some ways
to iOS, but it's hardly novel too. As for Glass, that's something new, but
it's non existent in the market, and looks like pre-alpha stuff that's doomed
to only ever appeal to geeks.

And that's it. Those are Apple's 2 main competitors. And compared to the
company that owns:

1) the laptop space (Air, Retina, etc get more profits than the top 5 PC
laptop makers combined),

2) music downloads (iTunes is the largest music vendor in the US, including
physical stores),

3) App stores (iTunes App Store is the most profitable by far app store,
several times over the Android store),

4) the mp3 player market,

5) created and has a huge percentage of the smartphone market (including most
of the profits, ahead of all Android manufacturers combined),

6) owns the tablet market (iPad outsells other tablets 8 to 1).

7) Computer retail (Applestores are the most profitable retail tech stores).

8) Customer satisfaction (always comes on top on surveys)

Well, they don't amount to much.

~~~
0xshalaby
Actually Cook the one make me think this way when you remember Jobs when he
say that he made ipad before iphone but he thought that phone is really
important this time so he put ipad on shelf until it's time come; here you see
man with not just vision i don't know i think there is no word to describe
Jobs visionary, genius, etc combined :) and look for cook speeches i can't
find any of this.

